# Youtuber Invicthor dice que gana un mes malo 2500, normal 3500-7000, bueno mas de 10 mil euros



## Espartano27 (22 Ago 2018)

Dice que youtube le da poca pasta y que tiene una start up llamada Pegasus y que los trabajadores hacen todo el curro y el se queda con la pasta :XX::XX::XX: no me creo una puta mierda de ese vendehumos, habla mucho, da lecciones y al final no dice nada, eso si, sigue haciendo videos desde su cuarto, vive con sus padres y no ha terminado la carrera y encima se ha comprado un coche para viejos de segunda mano que chupa mas que una puta rumana :XX::XX:

¿CUANTO DINERO GANO? Mis FUENTES de INGRESOS


----------



## Elvensen (22 Ago 2018)

Asi, cuando llegue a ganarlos, pueda recurrir a este video y decir "os dije que ganaba esto".

Dice que tambien esta pensando escribir un libro. Quiza sobre lo que ha aprendido en la clase de economia marxista en la uni y de como no le enseñan anarcocapitalismo.


----------



## voxpopuli (22 Ago 2018)

67k suscriptores.

Ni tan siquiera he clickado en el vídeo.


----------



## Biluao (22 Ago 2018)

Mi filosofía también es las fuentes pasivas de ingresos :XX:.

Vaya flipao.


----------



## pepero200 (22 Ago 2018)

Ni entre los dos canales llega a la cifra más pequeña:

UConubCPNIs8pTKEmm92Gzgg YouTube Stats, Channel Statistics - Socialblade.com

UCjzvGdJ8Zsp_sKdl1EFCPCw YouTube Stats, Channel Statistics - Socialblade.com

Edito; pensaba que solo se hablaba de Youtube...si tiene otras cosas como tiendas o a saber entonces es otra historia.


----------



## DraghiEmpire (22 Ago 2018)

Sigo a ese hombre desde hace tiempo y no es un vendehumos, es muy inteligente, da mil vueltas al forero medio. Tiene todas las fuentes de ingresos que dice tener y las merece. No tenéis ni idea de la cantidad de dinero que se puede generar tener una tienda online vinculada a un personaje publico.


----------



## Espartano27 (22 Ago 2018)

DraghiEmpire dijo:


> Sigo a ese hombre desde hace tiempo y no es un vendehumos, es muy inteligente, da mil vueltas al forero medio. Tiene todas las fuentes de ingresos que dice tener y las merece. No tenéis ni idea de la cantidad de dinero que se puede generar tener una tienda online vinculada a un personaje publico.



Vendiendo camisetas se va a sacar 6 mil euros al mes pringado :bla:


----------



## propileos (22 Ago 2018)

DraghiEmpire dijo:


> Sigo a ese hombre desde hace tiempo y no es un vendehumos, es muy inteligente, da mil vueltas al forero medio. Tiene todas las fuentes de ingresos que dice tener y las merece. No tenéis ni idea de la cantidad de dinero que se puede generar tener una tienda online vinculada a un personaje publico.



Y tu que sabes el dinero que nos paga calopez, te crees muy listo no, ahi todo chulo con tus 27 mensajitos de mierda.


----------



## Gusman (22 Ago 2018)

Entonces nuestro querido Asurbanipal con el botón de unirse a 5 eurapios cuanto gana?


----------



## Jake el perro (22 Ago 2018)

No le doy una visita ni muerto


----------



## patilltoes (22 Ago 2018)

"vídeo que me veo obligado a hacerLE"

Muerte.


----------



## Genis Vell (22 Ago 2018)

El chico no sólo gana por youtube (255.000 suscriptores entre sus dos canales), también por ser "patrocinado" por Prozis (marca de suplementos deportivos) con sus codigos de descuento y tal, por su web de asesorias (para temas de gym y tal).

De ahí a que gane lo que dice, no lo se.

Tampoco le crucifiqueis al menos tiene cierta cantidad de huevos y en su canal principal sube videos en contra feminismo, desmientiendo la brecha salarial... cosa que youtube le ha penalizado dandole por culo en esos videos y en otros muchos de tematica simplona sin contenido controvertido.


----------



## klesliem (22 Ago 2018)

Hay gente por ahí con 500.000 seguidores en Youtube que dicen no llegar a sacar al mes para el alquiler de piso en Barcelona... No se si será verdad, porque no tengo ni idea de lo que se puede llegar a sacar con esto de Youtube.


----------



## rage against the shorteen (22 Ago 2018)

él ya dice que los ingresos que vienen de yt son minoritarios


----------



## Star Trek (22 Ago 2018)




----------



## euriborfree (22 Ago 2018)

buscado "pegasus" he llegado a esta web tras saltarme una aerolinea turca

Pegasus Fitness

Lo que no tengo claro es si vende servicios de retoque fotografico con photoshop o dietas, parece que sea esta su empresa porque su cara aparece en un cuerpo musculado y personalmente me da la impresion de que esa cara no corresponde a ese cuerpo


----------



## pars (24 Ago 2018)

Yo no soy de seguir a youtubers así que paso de mirar el vídeo no quiero darle más visitas.

O soy mal pensado o solo quiere tener mas reproducciones..................


----------



## JyQ (24 Ago 2018)

Yo sí me lo creo, cuando eres famoso en internet no es complicado que te puedas ganar la vida holgadamente.
Si vive con sus padres me imagino que será porque además querrá ahorrar.
Llevar un tren de vida de millonario no tiene sentido, nadie se ha hecho rico regalando y siendo un manirroto


----------



## vodokanal (24 Ago 2018)

Es un fantoche.


----------



## orbeo (24 Ago 2018)

Pregonar lo que se gana es de subnormales.


----------



## luismarple (24 Ago 2018)

Pero aosaer, si lo que gana no es sólo de youtube, sino de todos sus negocios... Ganar 2500 euros un mes malo y 10.000 uno bueno es, básicamente, de lo más mediocre. El dueño de cualquier bar con un poco de tirón en el extrarradio de una gran ciudad puede hacer esa pasta sin problemas. No es como para ir contándolo por internet.

Los empalagosos de Mr. Wonderful facturan 3 millonazos al año y no se van tirando el pisto en su canal de youtube.


----------



## esbjerg (24 Ago 2018)

Este rollo lo dice para pillarse zorritas.

Eso es totalmente imposible con 70.000 suscriptores. 

Si se dedica a otros negocios con su padre que no cuente películas, que solo busca follarse putillas.

Qué tío tan gilipollas.


----------



## luismarple (24 Ago 2018)

esbjerg dijo:


> Este rollo lo dice para pillarse zorritas.
> 
> Eso es totalmente imposible con 70.000 suscriptores.
> 
> ...



Pero es que tampoco es como para tirar cohetes. Un autónomo que gane al mes 5.000 euros brutos, viene a tener el poder adquisitivo (aprox) de una nómina de 2.500 euros limpios. (no hay pagas extra, no hay vacaciones pagadas, no hay paro, no hay baja remunerada...). Que no está mal, pero no es como para ir por la vida de rey del mambo.


----------



## torio (25 Ago 2018)

El canal de 74K suscriptores ha tenido 3 millones de visualizaciones y a 0,32€ por cada mil visitas, viene a ser que ha ganado en todo el tiempo que lleva ese canal unos 900€. En el de 130K visitas ha tenido 25 millones de visualizaciones y eso es algo así como 8000€. 

Suponiendo que tirando un poco alto se haya sacado unos 10.000€ en unos 3 años, las cuentas nos salen aproximadamente que Youtube le ha dado de media unos 250€ / 300€ al mes. Por supuesto al principio daría mucho menos y ahora dará más. Quizás ahora se esté sacando unos 600€ a 800€ solo con youtube, cosa que no está mal para un chaval joven que estudia, pero en el fondo eso es lo que ganaría cualquier chaval de su edad, trabajando en una pizzería, sin contar que esos 600 a 800€/mes si le metemos alta en la SS y pago de impuestos , se puede quedar en bastante menos, con lo que realmente no creo que le compense mucho el esfuerzo, el tiempo, con respecto al beneficio. Casi que gana más currando a media jornada en cualquier trabajo de poca monta. Si por detrás tiene otros supuestos negocios, pues entonces vale, pero habrá que creérselo.

Sí, el chaval tiene mucho palique, pero sinceramente, no creo vaya a llegar muy lejos.


----------



## Pat Garrett (27 Ago 2018)

para ganar esa pasta tiene un piso de mierda y transmite desde una habitación de mierda.

será el tío este un mierdas?


----------



## malibux (27 Ago 2018)

A mi lo que me extraña un poco es que hable tan alegremente de ingresos NETOS cada mes cuando no te puedes hacer una idea de lo que generas neto hasta que finalice un año...

Me parecen ingresos un poco bestias, pero tampoco lo descarto para nada. El dinero ahora está en estas cosas que a los viejunos ya nos parecen "humo".


----------



## Nagamasa (28 Ago 2018)

Este es el tipico flipado, si es que se le ve de lejos, se flipa con la peli de El Lobo de WallStreet y se monta un canal calcao...

Cum Laude en postureo.


----------



## TipoDeIncognitoX (12 Oct 2019)

Mirad por donde, os ha dado en la boca a todos los que hablais mierda jajaja


----------



## parserito (12 Oct 2019)

No es sorpresa, es envidia. El burbujista medio nuncafollista comedoritos se caga de envidia con cualquier cosilla.


----------



## dabrute (12 Oct 2019)

Espartano27 dijo:


> ..., eso si, sigue haciendo videos desde su cuarto, vive con sus padres y no ha terminado la carrera y encima se ha comprado un coche para viejos de segunda mano...



Eso.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Oct 2019)

Trabaja como chapero y gana fortunas. Se lo rifan muchos ricos.


----------



## Play_91 (12 Oct 2019)

Me da igual lo que ganen los demás, tu tienes que ver lo que ganas tu. Gente multimillonaria hay mucha ¿y? sólo tiene un número mayor que tu en la cuenta, como persona tu eres igual que ellos, no son nada especial, es un número.
Le dais una importancia al dinero que no tiene y flipáis con lo que tiene el vecino hablando de él todo el rato. 
Hablar del dinero de los demás demuestra aparte de lo corto de mente que eres, que tienes mentalidad de pobre que te impresiona ver a alguien con unos cuantos ceros más, parece como el típico que ve un pibón y babea como si no hubiese visto uno en su vida y siente un morbo y un misterio que no tiene.


----------



## 1974 (12 Oct 2019)

Le contesta un youtube... 

Mira, soy informático, experto en SEO y BI y a raíz de las cifras que has dado económicamente(ingresos que van desde los 2500 a +10000), uno podría pensar que la empresa que tienes, Pegasus Fitness, es el motor principal de esos ingresos, puesto que has reiterado que Youtube no lo es...
Pues bien, pasándole un scanner rápido (vosotros mismos lo podéis hacer en vuestros pcs) para ver el tráfico de una web, aparece rankeada en un lugar muy bajo y las visitas totales tienen un volumen tan "inapreciable" que al ser ese número tan bajo, G.Analytics las descarta, lo que quiere decir que, o bien la gente te contrata esos servicios sin ni siquiera mirar la web (cosa improbable o imposible en comercio online) o que esas cifras no son muy realistas... y por no contar el hecho de vivir con los papis, que con un +6k en la cuenta, pues como que no cuadra.
Dicho esto, me gustaría que nos ofrecieses alguna evidencia de esos ingresos, más que nada, para disuadir a chavales que quieran seguir los pasos de algo que no es verdad de que no lo hagan o, simplemente, para decirles que si, que todo correcto y que vayan para adelante con sus proyectos, al ver que son taaan rentables económicamente como parece que lo es el tuyo.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (12 Oct 2019)

Todo es sensacion de buen balance, esta gente no produce mas que mierda, contenido ruinoso, cuatro crios que les siguen, pero no mueven volumen de negocio, compiten en un nicho saturado de subnormales, este, la reina del brillo y demas analfabetos


----------



## rayban00 (12 Oct 2019)

Lo peor son las "asesorías" de gente que van 3 días al gym y sin titulación ni nada, vende EN NEGRO (por su puesto) dietas y planes de entrenamiento a subnormales adolescentes, pensando estos que van a ponerse tan fuertes como su ídolo.

Y el timo es cuando están asesorados por farmacias andantes, hasta arriba de anabolicos.


----------



## luismarple (12 Oct 2019)

Si escribe libros del tema no está haciendo mucha pasta. Nadie vende la formula de la Coca-Cola


----------



## hlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhhh (12 Oct 2019)

DraghiEmpire dijo:


> Sigo a ese hombre desde hace tiempo y no es un vendehumos, es muy inteligente, da mil vueltas al forero medio. Tiene todas las fuentes de ingresos que dice tener y las merece. No tenéis ni idea de la cantidad de dinero que se puede generar tener una tienda online vinculada a un personaje publico.



Hola Invicthor. ¿Quién es chino, tu madre o tu padre?


----------



## tranksda (13 Oct 2019)

1974 dijo:


> Le contesta un youtube...
> 
> Mira, soy informático, experto en SEO y BI y a raíz de las cifras que has dado económicamente(ingresos que van desde los 2500 a +10000), uno podría pensar que la empresa que tienes, Pegasus Fitness, es el motor principal de esos ingresos, puesto que has reiterado que Youtube no lo es...
> Pues bien, pasándole un scanner rápido (vosotros mismos lo podéis hacer en vuestros pcs) para ver el tráfico de una web, aparece rankeada en un lugar muy bajo y las visitas totales tienen un volumen tan "inapreciable" que al ser ese número tan bajo, G.Analytics las descarta, lo que quiere decir que, o bien la gente te contrata esos servicios sin ni siquiera mirar la web (cosa improbable o imposible en comercio online) o que esas cifras no son muy realistas... y por no contar el hecho de vivir con los papis, que con un +6k en la cuenta, pues como que no cuadra.
> Dicho esto, me gustaría que nos ofrecieses alguna evidencia de esos ingresos, más que nada, para disuadir a chavales que quieran seguir los pasos de algo que no es verdad de que no lo hagan o, simplemente, para decirles que si, que todo correcto y que vayan para adelante con sus proyectos, al ver que son taaan rentables económicamente como parece que lo es el tuyo.



Ya me olía yo algo raro

Un tío que hace años que no hace vídeos fitness ni publicita su negocio, ¿de dónde va a obtener tanta gente contratando sus servicios?

por otra parte cientos de youtubers famosetes buenos en lo suyo como tarrako, explosivo, bilbo, llevandose todo el negocio


----------



## drstrangelove (13 Oct 2019)

Menudo fantasmón...si estuviera ganando las cifras que dice, se lo estarían rifando en las mejores cárnicas del país.


----------



## luismarple (13 Oct 2019)

El 1%??? se puede dar con un canto en los dientes si le contrata algo uno de cada 5.000


----------



## luismarple (13 Oct 2019)

JyQ dijo:


> Yo sí me lo creo, cuando eres famoso en internet no es complicado que te puedas ganar la vida holgadamente.
> *Si vive con sus padres me imagino que será porque además querrá ahorrar.*
> Llevar un tren de vida de millonario no tiene sentido, nadie se ha hecho rico regalando y siendo un manirroto



Venga ya!!! con la edad de esa criatura lo que quieres es tener tu propio sitio donde nadie te toque las pelotas y puedas hacer tu vida, no me jodas!! Si pudiendo emanciparse sigue viviendo con sus padres a pesar de que la pasta no es un problema me parece un mangina de libro.


----------



## Giles Amaury (13 Oct 2019)

DraghiEmpire dijo:


> Sigo a ese hombre desde hace tiempo y no es un vendehumos, es muy inteligente, da mil vueltas al forero medio. Tiene todas las fuentes de ingresos que dice tener y las merece. No tenéis ni idea de la cantidad de dinero que se puede generar tener una tienda online vinculada a un personaje publico.



Sí claro, como la tía que tenía 3 millones de "followers" en Instagram y luego no cosiguió vender ni 20 camisetas.


----------



## Machuco (13 Oct 2019)

De momento se ha comprado un Aston Martin y por aquí la gente sigue aguantando su coche con 15 años de antigüedad.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Judeo masonico comunista (14 Oct 2019)

Mucha envidia es lo que veo, viendo las cifras que tiene seguramente ha sido bastante humilde a la hora de dar esos números.

Una cosa es un youtuber paco que no ofrece nada , y otra muy diferente es la de figura pública + negocio . 

No me he visto el vídeo, pero viendo los comentarios estoy seguro que lo que ha dicho es que Youtube no le da dinero, lo que le da dinero es el tráfico que recibe en la web gracias a sus vídeos en Youtube.

Y como han dicho en otros comentarios, tampoco es que sean unas cifras para tirar cohetes, muchísimas pymes / autonomos ganan esas cantidades , lo que no van contándolo por Youtube claro está


----------



## luismarple (14 Oct 2019)

Machuco dijo:


> De momento se ha comprado un Aston Martin y por aquí la gente sigue aguantando su coche con 15 años de antigüedad.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Si ganando como mucho 10.000 euros al mes es tan gilipollas de gastarlo en un Aston Martin mientras sigue viviendo con sus padres, se merece todo lo que le pase.

Espero que sólo lo haya alquilado una mañana para tirarse el pisto en su canal, porque lo demás es de subnormal profundo.


----------



## automono (14 Oct 2019)

ver un canal que se llame wallstreet y de fondo una habitacion adolescente en plan cama nido, dice mucho del tema.
Me recuerda a la peli atrapame si puedes pero en version española, muy cutre.

Ni puta idea de quien es el chaval, perl todos estos.crios ahi dandoselas de grandeza, me da que son niños de papa acomodado que se pueden permitir perder el.tiempo en sus hobbys, y papa tranquilo que asi no esta por ahi drogandose en cualquier esquina.


----------



## HATE (14 Oct 2019)

luismarple dijo:


> Si ganando como mucho 10.000 euros al mes es tan gilipollas de gastarlo en un Aston Martin mientras sigue viviendo con sus padres, se merece todo lo que le pase.
> 
> Espero que sólo lo haya alquilado una mañana para tirarse el pisto en su canal, porque lo demás es de subnormal profundo.



El coche es de segunda mano.


----------



## luismarple (14 Oct 2019)

HATE dijo:


> El coche es de segunda mano.



Pues entonces no es indicativo de nada. Dependiendo lo destrozado que esté seguro que hay Aston Martins por 3.000 euros. Tendrás que llevártelo tú del desguace por tus medios pero si se trata de tirarse el pisto te vale.


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Oct 2019)

La verdad es que no deja de sorprenderme la cantidad de paridas que os podéis creer algunos sobre lo que se supone que gana esta gente en internet. Ya os lo escribí antes: ¿no os habéis enterado de la tía en Instagram con 2 millones de seguidores que no logró ni vender 20 camisetas? 

Este tío lo único que está haciendo es dar una imagen de éxito porque cree que eso es precisamente lo que le reportará beneficios. Es como el típico trabajor de tres al cuarto que se ve obligado a llevar un estilo de vida muy costoso que apenas se puede permitir porque en el campo en el que trabaja es muy importante proyectar una imagen de éxito.


----------



## LoL LoL (17 Oct 2019)

miniempresario dijo:


> ver un canal que se llame wallstreet y de fondo una habitacion adolescente en plan cama nido, dice mucho del tema.
> Me recuerda a la peli atrapame si puedes pero en version española, muy cutre.
> 
> Ni puta idea de quien es el chaval, perl todos estos.crios ahi dandoselas de grandeza, me da que son niños de papa acomodado que se pueden permitir perder el.tiempo en sus hobbys, y papa tranquilo que asi no esta por ahi drogandose en cualquier esquina.




Puto crack!! jaja


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (17 Oct 2019)

DraghiEmpire dijo:


> Sigo a ese hombre desde hace tiempo y no es un vendehumos, es muy inteligente, da mil vueltas al forero medio. Tiene todas las fuentes de ingresos que dice tener y las merece. No tenéis ni idea de la cantidad de dinero que se puede generar tener una tienda online vinculada a un personaje publico.



Tiene videos con Iván espinosa creo así que no debe ser muy tonto.


----------



## rayban00 (17 Oct 2019)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Tiene videos con Iván espinosa creo así que no debe ser muy tonto.



Y con el de libertad y lo que surja.

Vox busca nichos de votantes, y una cosa no se, pero lo que tienen estos youtubers es una gran audiencia y visitas, que les de o no beneficios ya es otra historia.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (18 Oct 2019)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Tiene videos con Iván espinosa creo así que no debe ser muy tonto.



Lo cual demuestra claramente que es un enchufao y su papi le ha buscado un contrato con el ayuntamiento de Cagaladalamierdadelquintocoño para dar clases en el hogar del jubilado , 3 horas a la semana por 30.000 al año; que de eso hay mucho en España.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Oct 2019)

tipico niñato que su padre le ha puesto una empresa.


----------



## John Galt 007 (18 Oct 2019)

Muerto de hambre que tiene suerte en el juego. 

Arruinado en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Oct 2019)

Que los tontos del pueblo vivan a costa de contar su puta vida solo pasa en este país.

Youtuber muerto, un paso para adelante


----------



## Alexander III (19 Oct 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> buscado "pegasus" he llegado a esta web tras saltarme una aerolinea turca
> 
> Pegasus Fitness
> 
> Lo que no tengo claro es si vende servicios de retoque fotografico con photoshop o dietas, parece que sea esta su empresa porque su cara aparece en un cuerpo musculado y personalmente me da la impresion de que esa cara no corresponde a ese cuerpo



Fake del 15







Y las fotos de transformaciones las ha podido sacar de reddit, imgur o similares


----------



## needmoney (20 Oct 2019)

Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> Mucha envidia es lo que veo, viendo las cifras que tiene seguramente ha sido bastante humilde a la hora de dar esos números.
> 
> Una cosa es un youtuber paco que no ofrece nada , y otra muy diferente es la de figura pública + negocio .
> 
> ...



el "valor añadido" es que es famoso

yo me creo que con tanto subnormal suelto le paguen a este como si supiera mas que un anonimo

ya e dicho cien veces que para ganar pasta cuenta mas el marketing que la calidad

solo hay que ver tu caso de matarse 1000 años estudiando cosas tecnicas para que este tio gane una pasta haciendo el monger por internet

la gente que realmente crea cosas inovadoras es un minimo

el libre mercado le da mas pasta a un cantamañanas de youtube que a un hingeniero :


----------



## JyQ (24 Oct 2019)

luismarple dijo:


> Venga ya!!! con la edad de esa criatura lo que quieres es tener tu propio sitio donde nadie te toque las pelotas y puedas hacer tu vida, no me jodas!! Si pudiendo emanciparse sigue viviendo con sus padres a pesar de que la pasta no es un problema me parece un mangina de libro.



Ahí es cierto, lo normal es que quiera su propio espacio, y más un chaval que tiene novia formal.
Pero tampoco es mala estrategia poder comprar casa a tocateja o casi a tocateja aguantando un poco ganando pastón en casa de los padres, al ritmo de lo que gana no mucho tiempo.


----------



## luismarple (24 Oct 2019)

JyQ dijo:


> Ahí es cierto, lo normal es que quiera su propio espacio, y más un chaval que tiene novia formal.
> Pero tampoco es mala estrategia poder comprar casa a tocateja o casi a tocateja aguantando un poco ganando pastón en casa de los padres, al ritmo de lo que *dice que* gana no mucho tiempo.



Correción, porque eso huele a chamusquina que tira pa'atras


----------



## JyQ (24 Oct 2019)

luismarple dijo:


> Correción, porque eso huele a chamusquina que tira pa'atras



También es cierto, si llevas razón llevas razón.
Lo que realmente gana sólo lo sabe él.
El tiempo dirá si vive de ello o no, de aquí a unos años lo veremos si sigue en youtube e independizado en un casoplón (como otros tantos youtubes que se han forrado) o no.
Tampoco sería el primer ni el último caso, otra cosa es vacilar de ello.
Tiene en contra que su canal no es family friendly y tenderá a estar desmonetizado, tiene que buscar patreons o vender cosas, youtube ya no es lo que era para ganar pasta con los vídeos.
Altozano también debería estar ganando mucha pasta, o mundodesconocido, llevan muchos años viviendo de ello.
Yo me alegro por los youtubers que ganan pasta, ofrecen entretenimiento, no hacen mal a nadie y no roban a nadie, ya me gustaría a mí valer para ser autónomo con un canal que genere buenos ingresos.


----------



## Thundercat (30 Oct 2019)

Lo dudo mucho y además con visitas de países hispano hablantes que suelen dar 4 veces menos que las del resto de europa y eeuu. Wall Street Wolverine's YouTube Stats (Summary Profile) - Social Blade Stats. Además no todas visitas se monetizan ya que muchos usan ADblock. Seguramente sí le daría para independizarse, pero no creo que llegue ni a la mitad de la cifra más alta que pone ahí.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Oct 2019)

en la vida real no soy nadie pero en internec me monto mis películas.


----------



## pincel (30 Oct 2019)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> en la vida real no soy nadie pero en internec me monto mis películas.



Tiene 22 años y tiene un Maserati, asique nose yo eh rick shhhh


----------



## Dj Puesto (4 Nov 2019)

Youtube no da una puta mierda de dinero, la mayoría se están pasando a Twitch que con Amazon Prime regalan un sub y son 3€ al mes por suscriptor, si tienes 1000 pues tienes 3000€. Un video con 100.000 visitas que es la media de un youtuber "decente" le suponen 10€ así que o sube 3000 vídeos al mes o malamente llega a un buen sueldo. Tengo yo partner con Youtube y creo que he sacado 100€, me llegó un cheque un día y hasta luego. 

Todos estos alquilan un día un lamborghini y dicen que les va de puta madre pero echan curriculums al BK mientras.


----------



## Genis Vell (4 Nov 2019)

Genis Vell dijo:


> El chico no sólo gana por youtube (255.000 suscriptores entre sus dos canales), también por ser "patrocinado" por Prozis (marca de suplementos deportivos) con sus codigos de descuento y tal, por su web de asesorias (para temas de gym y tal).
> 
> De ahí a que gane lo que dice, no lo se.



Me autocito y añado que ahora anda por los 500k entre sus dos canales y 100k en Instagram, sumamos además el patrocinio de Agon Gym.

Algunos no sabeis lo que se gana con una buena plataforma de asesorias y por códigos de referidos, además el mismo ha comentado que recibe compensacion mensual fija de Prozis.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (4 Nov 2019)

Este todavia es mas crack; 7000 euros al dia en la bolsa con el metodo de la martingala.

Las gilipolleces que hay que ver/oir.

InterEconómica: Como ganar 7314€ al día sin apenas trabajar


----------

